# Medicare enrollment



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Do you gusy have any idea how to enrol for medicare benefits?


I am assuming this is the form 
Medicare enrolment application form (3101)

But not sure , where do I need to send this form to . ALso do we need to have different medicare accounts for me and my partner?


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

Anyone who has enrolled/registered recently?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You register separately but they can give you a family card so you are linked. You can walk into any medicare office with the form and your ID and they will take it from you there and then.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

misguided said:


> Do you gusy have any idea how to enrol for medicare benefits?
> 
> 
> I am assuming this is the form
> ...


Yes, that is the correct form. You can go to any of the centerlink offices, and get a copy there, and fill it out. How long have you been in Australia? You need to be here for at least 10 business days before you can register. They will instantly print a copy of your medicare record on a thermal paper, and hand it to you. Thereafter you will receive a copy of the card in the mail within 28 days. Easy!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> Yes, that is the correct form. You can go to any of the centerlink offices, and get a copy there, and fill it out. How long have you been in Australia? You need to be here for at least 10 business days before you can register. They will instantly print a copy of your medicare record on a thermal paper, and hand it to you. Thereafter you will receive a copy of the card in the mail within 28 days. Easy!


You can register for Medicare the day you arrive, there is no 10 day waiting period. I did it the morning after I landed.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> You can register for Medicare the day you arrive, there is no 10 day waiting period. I did it the morning after I landed.


HI I did enroll for medicare about 15 days back, I filled the form and gave the office a copy of my passport and visa. Yesterday I received a letter stating successful registration for an ehealth record for me and my family but not yet received any medicare card. Is this the normal process? when could I expect the medicare card?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes normal you might wait a few weeks and there have been holidays so dont expect anyone to be working those days. You should have been given a temporary number on a sip of paper should you need to see a doctor.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes normal you might wait a few weeks and there have been holidays so dont expect anyone to be working those days. You should have been given a temporary number on a sip of paper should you need to see a doctor.


Thanks _shel. ill wait for a few weeks. I didn't get any slip of paper when I filled in the enrollment form, I am not sure why I wasn't given a slip though!


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks _shel. ill wait for a few weeks. I didn't get any slip of paper when I filled in the enrollment form, I am not sure why I wasn't given a slip though!


You should be given a piece of thermal paper listing your Medicare information as a temporary Medicare card by the officer right after your application at the office is done. As the process of the real card takes weeks, you might go back and ask them for that, in case you need medical service during the waiting period.


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Sennara said:


> You should be given a piece of thermal paper listing your Medicare information as a temporary Medicare card by the officer right after your application at the office is done. As the process of the real card takes weeks, you might go back and ask them for that, in case you need medical service during the waiting period.


Thanks Sennara, however I wanst given any slip or letter. I will go back and check on this with the officer.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No need to be in a rush, when we applied Medicare didn't provide us any slip, though me & my husband applied together but I got my Medicare card first within 25 days & hubby got his in 35 days so don't worry, it will come eventually.

Best,

Girl Aussie



Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Sennara, however I wanst given any slip or letter. I will go back and check on this with the officer.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I got mine in 2 weeks, hubby who is a citizen didnt get his for over 4 weeks lol.


----------



## Lizela (May 28, 2014)

Ani.pepe said:


> Thanks Sennara, however I wanst given any slip or letter. I will go back and check on this with the officer.
> 
> Thanks for your assistance.


Hi Ani.pepe I just recently arrived unfortunately i wasnt given a slip too during my registration. I dont know if this is their recent procedure but i do need more identifications and this medicare slip would perhaps help me with points... what did you do? did the officer give one? thanks in advance


----------



## Ani.pepe (May 24, 2013)

Lizela said:


> Hi Ani.pepe I just recently arrived unfortunately i wasnt given a slip too during my registration. I dont know if this is their recent procedure but i do need more identifications and this medicare slip would perhaps help me with points... what did you do? did the officer give one? thanks in advance


I am not sure if this is a new procedure because i have seen a few guys getting a sllip when they apply for a medicare card. I did go and meet the officer again and she gave me a slip and in few days i got my medicare card. i would suggest please stop by at the same centre and ask for a slip.


----------



## Lizela (May 28, 2014)

Ani.pepe said:


> I am not sure if this is a new procedure because i have seen a few guys getting a sllip when they apply for a medicare card. I did go and meet the officer again and she gave me a slip and in few days i got my medicare card. i would suggest please stop by at the same centre and ask for a slip.


right after i turn back i asked for the slip but she insisted not to give me (and at that time i really dont know that it is very much needed) i will go again tomorrow to follow up for this slip. Many thanks again for this big help


----------



## jeffr3y (Mar 1, 2016)

Hey Lizela, may I know which centre you went to register your Medicare? Seems like some centres do issue the slip with your temporary medicare number, while some centres insist that they cannot issue it. I experienced the same thing.





Lizela said:


> right after i turn back i asked for the slip but she insisted not to give me (and at that time i really dont know that it is very much needed) i will go again tomorrow to follow up for this slip. Many thanks again for this big help


----------



## tahanpaa (Mar 1, 2014)

Dear Mate,
There is no issue to be worried regarding Medicare or Center link issues as they are very helpful. If anything not clear to you just talk with them as this is much better than this forum.
After your arrival everything is very easy and systematic.
Cheers!


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jeffr3y said:


> Hey Lizela, may I know which centre you went to register your Medicare? Seems like some centres do issue the slip with your temporary medicare number, while some centres insist that they cannot issue it. I experienced the same thing.


It's not a "temporary Medicare number", it's your actual Medicare number except that it's on a small piece of paper (sort of like what a receipt would be printed on). You only really need the number anyway (assuming something happens to you before you get the card and need medical care), if they give that to you then it's basically the same thing.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Has anyone registered with Medicare lately? Would one enrollment form suffice for the family?


----------



## CHINSA (Mar 28, 2020)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Has anyone registered with Medicare lately? Would one enrollment form suffice for the family?


IIs it necessary to attest supporting documents like lease agreement apart from identity documents like passport?


----------



## CHINSA (Mar 28, 2020)

CHINSA said:


> Mikail_Zubair said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone registered with Medicare lately? Would one enrollment form suffice for the family?
> ...


Solved. See attachment below.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

CHINSA said:


> IIs it necessary to attest supporting documents like lease agreement apart from identity documents like passport?


You dont need to attest documents. Take the originals to nearest center and it will be taken care of.


----------

